# Can't contact Greg Poland



## Closem Joe (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I've tried to contact Greg Poland from Pacific BMW in Glendale, CA. to get a quote on a 17 440i convertible, but none of their phone numbers work. Greg is a board sponsored client advisor. I also sent Greg an e mail which has not been answered. Does anyone know if they are still in business or if Greg is still around? He is supposed to give good prices and supposedly handles 2 or 3 Florida folks a month but I can't use him if I can't contact him. Thanks for your help.:thumbup:

Joe


----------



## Kafkaesque328 (Mar 8, 2014)

Some have had a great experience with him, I found him exasperating to deal with and his numbers "deal" was pretty standard. Got the best deal of all dealing with a random internet sales advisor at Crevier. If you want I can shoot you his contact. I wouldnt get your hopes up about Poland; lot of hype if you ask me. Nice guy for sure, just nothing magical ir spectacular about it. Again, standard numbers, stock deal, very little interest in finding me something outside of their inventory. Speaks in riddles when you do get ahold of him. Huge font, all caps text-type emails. 

I think he is the euro delivery guy


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Closem Joe said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've tried to contact Greg Poland from Pacific BMW in Glendale, CA. to get a quote on a 17 440i convertible, but none of their phone numbers work. Greg is a board sponsored client advisor. I also sent Greg an e mail which has not been answered. Does anyone know if they are still in business or if Greg is still around? He is supposed to give good prices and supposedly handles 2 or 3 Florida folks a month but I can't use him if I can't contact him. Thanks for your help.:thumbup:
> 
> Joe


Greg is really good over email. He's quite difficult to get a hold of via phone.

Have you emailed him at [email protected] : Greg Poland, Pacific BMW Glendale (CA)?

In terms of deals, I'd say that I got a very good deal from him, but it was in stock inventory. This was back in Dec 2013.


----------



## Closem Joe (Sep 12, 2015)

Kafkaesque328 said:


> Some have had a great experience with him, I found him exasperating to deal with and his numbers "deal" was pretty standard. Got the best deal of all dealing with a random internet sales advisor at Crevier. If you want I can shoot you his contact. I wouldnt get your hopes up about Poland; lot of hype if you ask me. Nice guy for sure, just nothing magical ir spectacular about it. Again, standard numbers, stock deal, very little interest in finding me something outside of their inventory. Speaks in riddles when you do get ahold of him. Huge font, all caps text-type emails.
> 
> I think he is the euro delivery guy


Hey Kaf,

Thanks for your info.. He still hasn't contacted me. The poor baby is so busy, he can't keep up. Where are you located? I'm in Sarasota, FL.. Yes, please give me the info. on Crevier. I'll give them a call. My local dealer in Sarasota can give $4,000-5,000 off of MSRP and I'm trying to see if I can get a better deal. If not, I'll buy locally. Our fees are higher in Florida and I'm trying to see if I can do better elsewhere. Can't blame me!  It's a good amount of money! Thanks again.

Joe


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

to....Kafkaesque328 YES my deals are not always the best (no one CA can win or beat every deal) and yes I DO TYPE IN CAPS SOMETIMES......please explain why I was exasperating? Why is it hype.....? Please explain the "riddle". NO i'm not a ED guy, but I have done a few. And yes I do not pick up the phone that much as i'm not always sitting at my desk. I deal with many clients and it's a lot of work to handle 30+ new client emails from daily. I am sorry if I did not deliver the service or price you wanted. This is a retail business and no one makes every deal. Thanks for offering to give my contact into to Closem Joe.. i'll reach out to him.... Peace


----------



## mbanks21 (Aug 5, 2003)

I got a very good deal from Greg on one of the last Msport 335 6speeds in the country, even shipped it across the country to St. Pete.


----------



## Blingin (Jul 19, 2011)

Leased two cars so far from Greg - super easy to deal with and always gets back to me. Maybe you need to be a bit more patient? It's a busy time for everyone...


----------



## likegadgets (Jan 14, 2007)

Closem Joe said:


> Hey Kaf,
> 
> Thanks for your info.. He still hasn't contacted me. The poor baby is so busy, he can't keep up. Where are you located? I'm in Sarasota, FL.. Yes, please give me the info. on Crevier. I'll give them a call. My local dealer in Sarasota can give $4,000-5,000 off of MSRP and I'm trying to see if I can get a better deal. If not, I'll buy locally. Our fees are higher in Florida and I'm trying to see if I can do better elsewhere. Can't blame me!  It's a good amount of money! Thanks again.
> 
> Joe


Last month I leased my 4th 7 series from Greg. While I will agree he is difficult to get on the phone, he answers email and texts within 24 hours or less, and calls back when you set a time. I believe I got very competitive deals on my leases - maybe not always the absolute bottom deal I later read about in some forum message, but quite close. Greg has been very helpful and flexible with lease returns, pull aheads, solving issues and custom ordering. So my repeated experience is different than yours. I have been at Pacific BMW to pick up my cars and have seen how busy they are delivering cars at this time of the year. Several friends and family have also leased from Greg and all are pleased.


----------



## KAP8 (Feb 19, 2008)

I was happy with the PCD that Greg arranged and the deal on my 435i that he gave me. I have no complaints.


----------



## bzcat (Sep 23, 2009)

Greg doesn't work for free and he not a magician. Some of us use him to get our cars not because he is the cheapest lease guy but because he is easy to work with and doesn't play stupid games. So if you are looking for a car with poor residual and/or high demand, Greg can only do so much. Also timing matters... Pacific BMW is a huge volume dealer and when they need to hit their volume bonus, Greg can write amazing deals. I've done 3 deals with Greg and 1 of them was standard invoice +$ deal and the other two were below invoice before incentives. Point is... your results may vary. 

But sometimes he does take a while to return emails, even when he post here to tell people to "send me a direct email". It helps if you put your Bimmerfest handle in the email subject line so he knows you've already "connected" here.

Also, if you can't get Greg on the phone, try calling the main Pacific BMW number and ask for his assistant Gabby. She can't do deals but she can at least take message and send you emails.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys... I'm basically a 1 man show with a great assistant. I get over 20 requests daily about cars, so it takes me time to get to everyone. BZcat said it well, thanks!


----------



## Super Canary (Sep 18, 2016)

Kafkaesque328 said:


> Some have had a great experience with him, I found him exasperating to deal with and his numbers "deal" was pretty standard. Got the best deal of all dealing with a random internet sales advisor at Crevier. If you want I can shoot you his contact. I wouldnt get your hopes up about Poland; lot of hype if you ask me. Nice guy for sure, just nothing magical ir spectacular about it. Again, standard numbers, stock deal, very little interest in finding me something outside of their inventory. Speaks in riddles when you do get ahold of him. Huge font, all caps text-type emails.
> 
> I think he is the euro delivery guy


Come on man.


----------



## dmalai (Nov 22, 2011)

I've done ED with Greg, as well as a bunch of in stock cars. Heck, one time he even got a car right from the vessel.
For me it's a no brainer. Absolutely no dealer in Silicon Valley can make better deals and find exactly what you need.
Just work with the man. And don't forget to thank him, Greg deserves it.


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

This is the first negative comment I've seen about Greg compared to the hundreds of positive ones I've seen over the past few years. From everything I've read he has a great track record


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I try to help everyone on this forum ........ but this is retail sales.. you can't please everyone.


----------



## Suicidy (Oct 26, 2014)

Yinzer said:


> This is the first negative comment I've seen about Greg compared to the hundreds of positive ones I've seen over the past few years. From everything I've read he has a great track record


I agree. I just closed on my second leased vehicle with Greg literally yesterday (This one a factory demo 550i). I got a good deal with minimum difficulty and time. Greg was professional, as always. I can't speak to anyone else's experience, but I personally have no problem referring anyone to him who is serious about acquiring a BMW.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Having an experienced CA absolutely comes before getting the best/lowest deal. It sucks dealing with someone new or when you know more than he does. Also keep in mind that the CA's hands are tied by whatever his SM or GM has set in place or minimums each specific car can be sold for. There are those few times when the reigns are let go and anything goes and the deals made at those times are the ones we read about and people try to replicate.


----------



## admranger (Dec 24, 2005)

I've done 2 deals with Greg: one ED on a 2011 E90M3 all done flawlessly over email and nothing else, and then a lease on my X5 just this summer. Couldn't have asked for better service.


----------



## kr3900b (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm looking forward to working with Greg in 2017 when my lease is up. Feedback from others here plus his professional attitude is worth the drive from San Francisco!


----------



## Duckdodgers (May 13, 2018)

*Greg Poland*

done three cars with Greg Poland and had great experience every time. About to do forth. Solid guy. You won't find a better BMW rep on west coast. Prices well. Runs a volume business, so don't expect too much phone time. Email is best. He is direct and will price well; you'll do fine. But don't waste his time as again, he is in volume business. He wants fast deals and prices low to get them. He knows the product too. He will also do factory orders; not all reps like to do them. I grew up around car business, and I can tell you Greg is a pro and you'l get a good, fair, better than average deal with minimum trouble or hassle.


----------



## Greg @ East Bay BMW (Jul 6, 2013)

[email protected] BMW said:


> I try to help everyone on this forum ........ but this is retail sales.. you can't please everyone.


+1

Plus he has a cool name. :angel:


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Duckdodgers said:


> done three cars with Greg Poland and had great experience every time. About to do forth. Solid guy. You won't find a better BMW rep on west coast. Prices well. Runs a volume business, so don't expect too much phone time. Email is best. He is direct and will price well; you'll do fine. But don't waste his time as again, he is in volume business. He wants fast deals and prices low to get them. He knows the product too. He will also do factory orders; not all reps like to do them. I grew up around car business, and I can tell you Greg is a pro and you'l get a good, fair, better than average deal with minimum trouble or hassle.


do you realize this thread was over 2 yrs old?????


----------



## exotics4fun (Sep 22, 2005)

Greg was great on my 740i and I was probably a total PITA. Bounced between white, carbon black, this car, that car, then needed him to ship it. He provided a great deal and was never anything less than professional in our interactions. In fact, my wife is itching for an X5 and chances are I'll be reaching out to him yet again to see if we can do business because he made it so simple. For qualified buyers who know what they want working with Greg and other reputable forum sponsors is, in my opinion, as close to "ordering online" as you can get.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Greg is nice. Can't stand Crevier for sales or even worse for service.

I have had11 BMWs. I'd happy to share a couple of names for Socal with those who ask nicely via PM.

Just do business with people you like and who respect your time. And don't be cheap.


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

I ran across this thread looking for other info, but wanted to give Greg a little love. I'm doing my third deal with Greg right now. Yeah, he might take a bit to get back to your emails, but trust me, he will. I get it, you're excited and anxious about your car. But ya just gotta have a little patience. Here's another :thumbup: for Greg Poland.

-RJ


----------



## arunim (Jun 3, 2014)

CE750Jockey said:


> I ran across this thread looking for other info, but wanted to give Greg a little love. I'm doing my third deal with Greg right now. Yeah, he might take a bit to get back to your emails, but trust me, he will. I get it, you're excited and anxious about your car. But ya just gotta have a little patience. Here's another :thumbup: for Greg Poland.
> 
> -RJ


Same sentiments for myself! Getting a 530e from him right now... It's on the ship and on it's way right now


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

I just finished up my second transaction with GP, this time doing a Euro Delivery. As usual everything was very straight forward and no BS, and most importantly went off without a hitch. I will be going back to him for the wife's X3 when the time comes.


----------

